# cannot install office 2003 error 1317- HELP!



## Pink Plasma (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey ive been trying to install office 2003. I have windows xp home with sp2. 
I keep getting an error message when its installing saying 'cannot create 
c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\GRPHFLT. 

Anyone else seen this and know what I can do? Driving me round the bend. 
Also I have tried to install office 2000 but it gets stuck on the first setup 
bit.

I've noticed that the folder does exist but I cant actually open the folder or even put my mouse near it without the computer crashing or going very slow.

Can anyone please help. I really need office on this computer.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

This could be to do with disc permissions - have a look at this article - although it relates to installing Office XP it may well apply to Office 2003. All I can find at the moment.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;306986

Regards


----------

